# "Play to Kontakt" microtuning script



## 9loops (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm trying to translate the microtuning script from Play (RA/Silk) to Kontakt 
for using it in custom ethnic libraries or ethnic samples wich do not have this option.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4193557/Pics/scrmicro.jpg (Example)

It's a modified version of the microtuning script included in Kontakt and permits to blend well both type of libraries.

The script includes all the scales from Play engine.

The scales are public domain, but the managing concept is by EWQL. 
I write here 'cause don't know if i can share this script with the public, maybe EWQL do not like this.
Several month ago I've tried to contact Nick on the soundsonline forum, but i've not recieved a reply yet.

I would like to know what do you think.  

Thanks

Jan


----------



## kotori (Dec 20, 2010)

9loops @ Mon Dec 20 said:


> The scales are public domain, but the managing concept is by EWQL.


Hi Jan, what do you mean by "managing concept"?

Nils


----------



## 9loops (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Nils,
Thanks for reply,
Please see this video at 2:10.
This function is very confortable, but i've seen this in Play only.



Jan


----------



## kotori (Dec 20, 2010)

So you mean the idea of constraining notes to a scale? If so I wouldn't hesitate a second to use that simple idea without asking anyone for permission. 

Please note that copyright protects the expression and not the idea. So if you should be concerned about anything I think it should be the creation of a derivative work of the Kontakt microtuning script. In some cases it can of course be a nice gesture to ask even if what you want to use enjoys no legal protection, but the idea of constraining notes to a scale seems to me to be too simple and rather something that is common knowledge.

Btw. unless I have misunderstood the concept that you are talking about, is it not already possible to do this in Kontakt by combining the Constrain to Scale script and the Microtuning script?


----------



## 9loops (Dec 20, 2010)

kotori @ Mon Dec 20 said:


> Btw. unless I have misunderstood the concept that you are talking about, is it not already possible to do this in Kontakt by combining the Constrain to Scale script and the Microtuning script?



Yes, of course! i've made the script for studying purposes. :mrgreen: 
However, I believe is finally useful having the same setup, for composer wich using both Play and Kontakt. Additionally the script use only one slot.

Concerning the derivative work of Kontakt script: Is this a problem?
The "user" of the modified version already have the original script.

Thanks for your time.

Jan


----------



## 9loops (Dec 20, 2010)

hahaha, you are right, but now i'm double obsessed! :mrgreen: 
I think i'll doing the script from scratch...

Jan


----------

